# Great Pet Supply Source



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Remember all those wonderful Tagalong Pet seats everyone bought from Amazon? Well, mine came from a place which gave me great customer servvice when I somehow ordered two with one click!!! Very nice people taking back the seat and the lady mentioned that they had some great things on their site. I finally looked today and if you have not found it, please look at http://www.SouthPawPetSupply.com It is very reasonable and has all brands of items. Some of the cutest sweaters, clothing, etc., at very reasonable prices I think!
Thumper and PJewel, DO NOT GO THERE!!! You two:biggrin1: are not strong enough.ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute stuff, but pricey in my world.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

That is where I got my seat and with the free shipping. But the harness cost me 25 dollars plus 5.55 shipping.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

yeah i am in trouble just went to the site and its really neat. Kara do not go look at it!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Cute stuff, but pricey in my world.


Geri, I saw many sweaters, jackets for 23.95...of course I did not look at everything, I am sure some things are more expensive than others. I liked the little ladybug sweater!!
But Sir Winston said NO NO NO!


----------

